# 2022 GS Thunder Chicken



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Whos planning to participate in the GS hunt this year? I'm thinking about heading out (haven't been in 4 years) and seeing if my old haunts still hold birds. If your going, you can drop me a line with the long/lat off your best and most favorite spot.  I promise I wont tell more than 500 other hunters about it.

In all honesty.... I think I'll give it a go for a few days with the neighbor that's a turkey hunting freak. He only has six birds mounted in the house now, with three more in the shop. The dude is NUTS about gobblers. But if your heading out, best of luck to all yawl and be safe. Maybe we should get a group of us to car pool to a spot and save some money on gas ??


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm planning on taking my boys out. Be the first year hunting for my 11yr old. Hopefully we can find a few birds. Good luck to you and everybody else heading out.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Every year. I didn't start that long ago. 2017 or 2018 i forget. I totally get why some guys _really_ get into it. It's like a chess match, or a thinking man's hunt. When you get a line on one, and he's coming in, i find it's an adrenaline dump. Also you really don't need to work as hard as you would for elk or deer. I think in 2020 it turned into a family hunt for me. How some folks will do their annual elk hunt, and the kids and wives usually stay at camp or go 4 wheeling, only instead we all go. One morning sticks out to me, as I think my daughter was 6 or 7 at the time, and I had her and my wife doing the Odark 30 walk up the mountain to set up on a field. It wasn't too far, but walking up the mountain in the dark is a new/scary experience for a kid. She can be whiney at times, but sure did it like a champ. Ended up going to sleep under a poncho.

Not sure how much longer we're going to continue to go to the one area. It gets worse every year,( more traffic,more litter, more campers, more hunters) but i've said that a dozen times already i'm sure. I think at this point, its just me not wanting to drive very far for a thunder chicken. Espeically this year. Best bet is to take time off and do it in the middle of the week and avoid the weekend.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya, weekend hunting is tuff.


----------



## JeremyAK (Apr 23, 2020)

Mainly because my work takes me away during turkey season, I haven’t done the turkey thing, and don’t know jack about hunting them.

But, I was surprised when I saw a group of about 10 Tom’s running together this week. They were higher in elevation then I would have imagined they would be. I didn’t know Tom’s ran together this time of year. 🤷🏼
Anywho, good luck to anyone chasing the birds!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have the early tag this year, so my tag is going on now.......I wish I could get out and go. 
The Monday before the hunt started I ended up back at the hospital. Now, after things were starting to go better I have an infection. We are on the 3rd round of antibiotics. It is getting better, finally. 
But he has pretty much put me under house arrest until it's cleared up. Can't do my walks, or my little workout I was finally back to doing, let alone hiking around. It's driving me insane !! I'm not made that way. 
I went for a little ride in the truck a couple of days before it started to an old honey hole and saw 8 toms together right out of the truck. But a guy set up a camp there and they are nowhere around now. 
I guess I'll have to turn into a dreaded "road hunter"
It beats sitting on the couch watching ESPN. 😁


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I picked up a tag the other day. Turkey hunting has really turned into something I look forward to every spring. My wife even buys a tag for this hunt, and that say's a lot. She gets pretty excited about getting out. I'm going to try and get my cameras out this week, but the birds are always in the same spots so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Fowlmouth said:


> I picked up a tag the other day. Turkey hunting has really turned into something I look forward to every spring. My wife even buys a tag for this hunt, and that say's a lot. She gets pretty excited about getting out. I'm going to try and get my cameras out this week, but the birds are always in the same spots so I'm not too worried.


My guess is the spring greenout is a welcome change over winter. Depending on where you go, the mountains come to life. Most of my inlaws only camp during the annual elk hunt during archery. As far as I know, they don't get out in spring. They don't know what they're missing. Seems like more people are figuring it out lately though. Turkey hunting is picking up in popularity I think.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope when the hunt rolls around in a few weeks, the gates to some of the canyon roads will be open. I'll take the side x side, spotting scope with the scattergun and mainly use the time to scout for bears. I need to see if "my bear hole" still holds bears for my August hunt. If it does, I'll get the GPS coordinates to apply for my bait station. 

I've seen gobblers in the same area almost every time I go there. If one presents itself, I'll try to fill the tag. Trying to limit my trips to the woods to save a little fuel. This bear hunt and baiting is going to get real expensive.


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

I plan on getting out for GS this season. I went to the NWTF/DWR turkey class out at Lee Kay a few weeks ago and had a fun conversation with one of DWRs biologist about Northern Turkeys. Definitely excited to get out and test my luck. Anyone interested in going out together, shot me a PM and let's go!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Picked up some shells this morning. $6 a box at Walmart. Better than the $18+ a box online, if you can find it.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Fowlmouth said:


> Picked up some shells this morning. $6 a box at Walmart. Better than the $18+ a box online, if you can find it.


I looked a bunch (cabela, sportsman's, Walmart, local mom and pop) and couldn't find any 20 guage turkey shells. Can't find any 20 guage hulls to reload some either weird times we live in.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Picked up some shells this morning. $6 a box at Walmart. Better than the $18+ a box online, if you can find it.


Everyone knows you cant kill a Turkey with a 20 gage. You need at least a 10 to get it done proper like.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> Everyone knows you cant kill a Turkey with a 20 gage. You need at least a 10 to get it done proper like.


Oops you mean that I can't use my 410?

I do have to admit that I have killed a number of them with my 10 ga shooting lead T shot. That lead really reaches out.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Fowlmouth said:


> Picked up some shells this morning. $6 a box at Walmart. Better than the $18+ a box online, if you can find it.


Literally my thoughts:
_"How in the heck did he find turkey ammo.... oh... 20 gauge.. that's why. "_
Not knocking the 20. There's videos out there of kids getting gobblers with 20 gauge. Personally, i go the opposite direction, 12 guage with 3.5" shells, cause i'm stupid and a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Literally my thoughts:
> _"How in the heck did he find turkey ammo.... oh... 20 gauge.. that's why. "_
> Not knocking the 20. There's videos out there of kids getting gobblers with 20 gauge. Personally, i go the opposite direction, 12 guage with 3.5" shells, cause i'm stupid and a glutton for punishment.


I saw 12 gauge Turkey loads there too. Same price.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Critter said:


> Oops you mean that I can't use my 410?
> 
> I do have to admit that I have killed a number of them with my 10 ga shooting lead T shot. That lead really reaches out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


Here you go!
10 Ga 3.5 T Shotgun Shells | Hunting and Fishing | ksl.com


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Literally my thoughts:
> _"How in the heck did he find turkey ammo.... oh... 20 gauge.. that's why. "_
> Not knocking the 20. There's videos out there of kids getting gobblers with 20 gauge. Personally, i go the opposite direction, 12 guage with 3.5" shells, cause i'm stupid and a glutton for punishment.


Full choke on a 20 is absolutely a wrecking ball with turkey loads. My wife has killed many with hers out beyond 40 yards. I agree a 12 is the go to for turkey guns, but the right choke on a 20 with the right shell and it’ll do everything and more than you need it to


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Here you go!
> 10 Ga 3.5 T Shotgun Shells | Hunting and Fishing | ksl.com


I've got more 10 ga lead T shot than I'll be able to shoot. 

I bought a couple of cases before they changed the law on what you could shoot waterfowl and with.

But one thing, it's a great turkey load.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> Oops you mean that I can't use my 410?
> 
> I do have to admit that I have killed a number of them with my 10 ga shooting lead T shot. That lead really reaches out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


I thought the largest shot size you can use on Upland Game/Turkey was #2?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> I thought the largest shot size you can use on Upland Game/Turkey was #2?


It may be now but I haven't had a Utah turkey tag in quite a while.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Just made a new draw board so I’ve fully tuned my bow and shot enough for a week through paper in the basement. I have practiced enough and adjusted my new thumb release. Ready. To. Hunt. 🎯
If I don’t get a Tom with my bow I will change to my long barrel 12 gauge on the second half of GS just to be fair with my weapons 😆 I was thinking about spending some money, that my wife hates when I do, on a turkey choke to see if I can extend my range another 15 yards. I have an Improved Modified to get 40yard pattern but I’m wondering if I can get a new choke and maybe get tight enough at 45-50 yards 🤔
This year I’ll do North with a bow at the beginning of the month and if it’s a no-go then Ill go down to Central with the gun. If I see anyone out there say what’s up 😎


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

* If I see anyone out there say what’s up 😎*
How will we know it's you to say "what up"?


----------

